# VK - LUX 215W & iJoy 26650 Batteries



## Gizmo (2/8/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/8/16)




----------

